# Can you help with Australian tugs



## fairstar (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm looking for any pictures of the tugs in the image attached here. They were 75 ft long and built for the Australian navy I think. The two I know of are the Boyer from Hobart and the Cape Peron. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dmrowden (Jan 22, 2006)

*Australian Tugs*

Hello Fairstar,

Amongst my files and various records, have found the following for you:

Boyer: as you suggest, was built as a Navy tug at Newcastle. Details

GRT 91	Blt 1945 by BHP Newcastle as RNT 104. Steel motor tug Lbd : 75' x 18' x 8'6" 

1946 - 1958 Australian Newsprint Mills
1958 - 19? Hobart Tug & Lighterage Co.
19? - 1987	North Western Shipping & Towage
1987 - 1988	Deep Sea Deliveries & Towage
1988 - Curtain Bros (PNG) Pty Ltd

Cape Peron:

GRT 74	Blt 1950 by Storey & Keers of Balmain as 'Westamar'
Steel Motor tug Lbd: 75' x 18' x 9'9"
1950 - 1953	unknown (some sources claim that vessel was built in 1953 at Launceston)
1953 - 1968 Marine Board of Launceston
1968 - 1974	Port of Launceston Authority
1974 - 198?	Derwent Tug Co. Pty Ltd. Renamed 'Cape Peron'
198? - 1988	North Western Shipping & Towage Co.
1988 - 1989	Solomba Pty Ltd.
1990 - 1998	Converted to a trawler, renamed 'Arrow Endeavour' for L. Elleway.
ID/IMO : 8954403 remeasured at 186 grt
1998 - Solomon Island Marine Product Co.

Attached picture of Boyer moving barges of newsprint, and a photo of the 'Westamar' alongside at Launceston.

Hope this helps,
regards, David


----------



## fairstar (Aug 17, 2010)

That's fantastic information, Thanks. I would like to build a model of one of the tugs so any information is appreciated. I am currently working as Master / Engineer on the Maydena (ex Kalgan), apparently she and the Boyer used to share the paper barge work in Hobart.
Cheers, Craig.


----------



## dmrowden (Jan 22, 2006)

Glad to help. Good luck with the model making - it was one of my supposed 'retirement' plans, but never seem to find the time to get started. One Day !
I will keep my eyes open for other pics of these two for you.

Regards
David


----------

